# Bootloader Unlock



## seanglew (Oct 11, 2011)

I have bionic for over 2 months. When I bought this phone I was so happy then I find out the bootloader is locked. Do you think we ever going to get it unlock? And how happy are you with you with your bionic?


----------



## razz1 (Oct 11, 2011)

seanglew said:


> I have bionic for over 2 months. When I bought this phone I was so happy then I find out the bootloader is locked. Do you think we ever going to get it unlock? And how happy are you with you with your bionic?


Well..I upgraded from a droidx to bionic thinking I was going to overclock and get new kernels. Boy was I wrong! I was very disappointed to say the least. But I got over it. I think the bionic is a great phone. My wife and son both still have the X and its hard to even look at there screen anymore. Wish I had a Gnex but thats besides the point. I wanted roms - got it.
I wanted to overclock - got it. Not fully, but its a good start. So whats not to like?
So that freakin bootloader...
I dont think it will ever be hacked but will be worked around. Devs are working on the overclock app so working around it is allready on the way. The bootloader didnt stop the X, and it wont stop a Bionic!


----------



## TheNeighbor (Nov 4, 2011)

seanglew said:


> I have bionic for over 2 months. When I bought this phone I was so happy then I find out the bootloader is locked. Do you think we ever going to get it unlock? And how happy are you with you with your bionic?


The bootloader on this phone will not get unlocked before your next upgrade, promise. I'm not thrilled with it for various reasons. Bloat, screen, locked bootloader, data drops. The phone launched and was immediately over shadowed by the Razr. The only reason I am even still interested in it is because of the developer support. These guys have the latest and greatest phones yet they still find time to build good, solid, free software for us Bionic users.


----------



## bendrum30 (Oct 12, 2011)

TheNeighbor said:


> The bootloader on this phone will not get unlocked before your next upgrade, promise. I'm not thrilled with it for various reasons. Bloat, screen, locked bootloader, data drops. The phone launched and was immediately over shadowed by the Razr. The only reason I am even still interested in it is because of the developer support. These guys have the latest and greatest phones yet they still find time to build good, solid, free software for us Bionic users.


+1 Couldn't have said it better myself.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## seanglew (Oct 11, 2011)

thanks for the feedback, guys. i was thinking about Gnex or rezound, after reading a lot of Gnex's reviews i dont think i would want one. as for rezound still s-off it makes no sense if i get it. so I'm going to keep my bionic plus I'm eligible to upgrade anytime i want to.

edit: i love bionic hardware. i think it will out last any phone in the market right now.


----------



## N2Droid (Sep 14, 2011)

Either way locked or not i really love my Bionic.


----------

